# Early forecast for the grape harvest



## JohnT (Aug 14, 2013)

Just received this today. Looks like the grapes will be early this year.















_*600 Getty Ave. Clifton, NJ*_
_*(973) 340-0848*_
 
_*Hello Winemakers!!....*_

_* Well... it is August and the 2013 Wine grape season will soon be upon us, and it looks to be a week or two earlier than last year. An early Spring produced early bud breaks on grape vines. Hot dry Summer weather followed and grapes began to ripen. The cool nights in the Lodi region concentrate the grapes color and flavor, then the heat of the day pushes the sugar levels higher. *_

_* The size of the crop looks to be about the same as last year. At this time we do not anticipate any varieties being in short supply. Growers are anticipating to begin picking grapes the last week of August, so first arrivals should be first week of September. It seems that grapes have been maturing evenly throughout the valley, Corrado's will have a wide assortment of grape varieties early in the season. Now is the time to prepare. Get that crusher and press cleaned, barrels prepped, and last years wine bottled. Its almost time to wine!!*_
_* Corrado's is looking forward to a great harvest and we look forward to servicing all of your winemaking needs this season. Should you have any questions about specific varieties or would like to place an order please contact us we will be happy to assist you. *_
_*Warm Regards,*_



*The Corrado Family*




_*California wine grape season is just around the corner... What wine are you making this season?*_






*



**Corrado's Wine & Beer Making*​​*600 Getty Ave.*​​*Clifton, NJ 07011*​​*Phone: (973) 340-0848 * Fax: (973) 340-3231* ​
*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]Forward this email*[/FONT]​[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]



This email was sent to [email protected] by [email protected]  |  
Update Profile/Email Address | Instant removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ |Privacy Policy.
[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]Corrado's Wine & Beer Making | 600 Getty Ave. | Clifton | NJ | 07011​[/FONT]​​​


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 14, 2013)

Getting close! Seems like just yesterday I was picking up Chilean juice buckets. 

I just have to decide now whether I want to go California or Italy. I'm just about at production capacity, so I don't think I can do both.


----------

